# May Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otter has chosen the theme for May, "Goldens and Cars"

Share a photo of your golden in a 'car themed' pic. Car rides, helping clean the car, napping in the car, road trips, there are lots of photo ops in this fun theme!

 Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, May 22, please, one entry per membership.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos, we love to see them all! We'd also love to see pics from previous 2019 winners.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hunter and Lucy in the front seat. Poor Hunter was getting his space invaded and really wanted to make Lucy get off him. But instead we humiliated him more and took a photo. Poor Hunter having to put up with such disrespect.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby looking out for his Dad in his "Barnmobile"!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Hunter and Lucy in the front seat. Poor Hunter was getting his space invaded and really wanted to make Lucy get off him. But instead we humiliated him more and took a photo. Poor Hunter having to put up with such disrespect.


Poor guy, the look on his face says it all.........


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

This is Maggie every time we go out or coming back in from a walk. She's ALWAYS ready for a car ride. We don't even have to stop anywhere, she just loves the ride.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have a nice start to the photo contest. Hope you have a pic to enter.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Riley loves car rides and hates to be left behind. Yesterday I was cleaning my car and he jumped in to keep me company. When I was done, he was convinced I was trying to trick him and get him out of the car so I could leave. He would not get out. I even went inside the house for 10 min, when I came back out, I took this pic. I had to take him for a ride around the block to get him to come back out.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers when he was a puppy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Julie Timmons said:


> Riley loves car rides and hates to be left behind. Yesterday I was cleaning my car and he jumped in to keep me company. When I was done, he was convinced I was trying to trick him and get him out of the car so I could leave. He would not get out. I even went inside the house for 10 min, when I came back out, I took this pic. I had to take him for a ride around the block to get him to come back out.


Scout does the same thing. She loves riding!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Julie Timmons said:


> Riley loves car rides and hates to be left behind. Yesterday I was cleaning my car and he jumped in to keep me company. When I was done, he was convinced I was trying to trick him and get him out of the car so I could leave. He would not get out. I even went inside the house for 10 min, when I came back out, I took this pic. I had to take him for a ride around the block to get him to come back out.


Riley's face said it all...you're not going anywhere with me!!!!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Dukers was one adorable little pup ...now he's one adorable grown up pup!




jennretz said:


> Dukers when he was a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Dukers was one adorable little pup ...now he's one adorable grown up pup!



@sophieanne

Thanks! I think so as well, but I’m biased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to the vet's we go... always an adventure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to the vet's we go... always an adventure!


What a great picture, I'd gladly go along as a helper!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Julie Timmons said:


> Riley loves car rides and hates to be left behind. Yesterday I was cleaning my car and he jumped in to keep me company. When I was done, he was convinced I was trying to trick him and get him out of the car so I could leave. He would not get out. I even went inside the house for 10 min, when I came back out, I took this pic. I had to take him for a ride around the block to get him to come back out.


Riley’s look says it all! LOL


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis loves car trips. Especiallly when its warm enough for the convertible top to be down. Only on side streets never highway and always with someone though he never tries to jump out.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the photos so far, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Toby*

Toby loves to take his kids to school!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Not eligible, but here's My Grandson Dominic, with Neeko riding shotgun in the "Stang". Actually it looks like Dom was looking for a driver!!!1 lol


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Jarvis is one cool dude!!!!



GoldeninCT said:


> Jarvis loves car trips. Especiallly when its warm enough for the convertible top to be down. Only on side streets never highway and always with someone though he never tries to jump out.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cute entries already, hope we get more this weekend.


----------



## LylaPups (Apr 30, 2019)

This photo is of our puppy, Lyla, driving home on the day we purchased her.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sophie on the left (Lilly's only friend) and 'dog-reactive' Lilly on the right - tired (and dirty and wet) after a hiking adventure in the park.

These outings are here exercises when I am at work for the last 8 years. Our awesome dog walker comes to our house, gets Lilly and the other dogs and then they run and play for 2-3 hours near the Sandy River in Oregon before they go back home. 

She does do well on those tours and is not really dog reactive in those places since she gets enough space.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

turtle66 said:


> Sophie on the left (Lilly's only friend) and 'dog-reactive' Lilly on the right - tired (and dirty and wet) after a hiking adventure in the park.
> 
> These outings are here exercises when I am at work for the last 8 years. Our awesome dog walker comes to our house, gets Lilly and the other dogs and then they run and play for 2-3 hours near the Sandy River in Oregon before they go back home.
> 
> She does do well on those tours and is not really dog reactive in those places since she gets enough space.


I love this, they both look like they're struggling to keep their eyes open but don't want to miss anything!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

"They cannot fool me, I know we're here for_ ice cream_!!!"


----------



## Susan O (May 4, 2019)

Henry here! I'm not really sure about my new sibling...she's a little more feisty than my litter mates and she keeps trying to hide from me. Ha, fooled her I fits under the zoomer thing too!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

The pictures coming in this month are absolutely fantastic....I love them all


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gatsby and Rufus on a way for a hike.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Scully showing her lamby the neighborhood sights back in October before she could explore them herself!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these pics are so good! Thanks Otter for this fun theme, "Goldens and Cars".


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

our pups love to go camping!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otis-Agnes said:


> our pups love to go camping!



They are looking....."Are we there yet?" 

Cute pic.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna loves looking out the window :--heart:


----------



## goldenmouthpiece (Apr 5, 2014)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## mcbrains (Sep 14, 2017)

Gracie loves the breeze. My wife kids me about taking my blonde out in my Miata. I love it that it makes people smile when they see us!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a fun theme with lots of great entries already!


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Tasha loves her car rides....


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Pravin said:


> Tasha loves her car rides....


Tasha is beautiful. Is she wearing little purple slippers??


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

sophieanne said:


> Tasha is beautiful. Is she wearing little purple slippers??



They match her leash!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is almost here and hopefully we'll see more pics of Goldens and Cars!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Otter has chosen the theme for May, "Goldens and Cars"
> 
> Share a photo of your golden in a 'car themed' pic. Car rides, helping clean the car, napping in the car, road trips, there are lots of photo ops in this fun theme!
> 
> ...



We're about 1/2 way through this contest, have you shared your photo yet?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here and hopefully we'll see more pics of Goldens and Cars!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Lune Bear being a ham as usual.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a fun theme this month, Goldens and Cars. Share your pic before the contest closes next week on the 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> It's a fun theme this month, Goldens and Cars. Share your pic before the contest closes next week on the 22nd.



I sure hope there will be more photo entries! I love seeing all the pic of those wonderful goldens.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Spring weather is good for getting a pic of your golden riding in your car, helping clean the car or napping in the car. Enter your pic in this month's fun photo contest! We love all the pics and remember to be in the voting poll a member needs to have 25 or more posts!

Not an eligible pic but here's Honey in the truck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala's first ride on the back seat of the old Honda Civic after she outgrew the puppy carrier and before I got the SUV and a kennel.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only five days left to enter this month's contest! 

Otter chose a fun theme, "Goldens and Cars". Share a photo of your golden in a 'car themed' pic. Car rides, helping clean the car, napping in the car, road trips, there are lots of photo ops in this fun theme!

 
 Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, May 22, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Winx in our vintage 1979 Jeep


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are so cute! Do you have one to share?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only 3 days left before the contest closes on Wednesday, May 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wednesday, May 22 is just a couple of days away. Enter you pic before the contest closes.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

"I know where we are, I know where we are. We are at the beach...I smell the salt water" Sophie, age 12 arriving at the beach in Port Aransas


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to enter your pic in this months contest, Goldens and Cars, the contest closes tomorrow.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for May is "Goldens and Cars".

Share a photo of your golden in a 'car themed' pic. Car rides, helping clean the car, napping in the car, road trips, there are lots of photo ops in this fun theme!
*  Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, May 22. 
*
*
*
I'll close the contest later today so there's still time to enter you photo!*
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the last day to submit a picture in the May Photo Contest, don't miss out!




Ivyacres said:


> The theme for May is "Goldens and Cars".
> 
> Share a photo of your golden in a 'car themed' pic. Car rides, helping clean the car, napping in the car, road trips, there are lots of photo ops in this fun theme!
> *  Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, May 22.
> ...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok. This one as you know I put of my Gino on another thread. 
My Gino ( the giant head) with other rescue friends in front a friend who also had a dog hotel. Gino has been adopted to MA)
He was found and homed unsucessfully by some people. I knew from the beginning that there was something disturbing and that the man who adopted him was not going to be able to take care of him. At the end, our roads crossed in front of a building where I homed an English Setter Bellina. He by himself ended up infront of that house and the family of Bellina called me that they had found a Golden Retriever in front of their house. 

Unfortunately,our friend's dog Oscar ( the wirehaired) became an Angel. He was a dog with a strong character. I adored him the most (


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

And this is our rescue "Sir William Sasha" , the great & real English Gentleman who like always has had to make car ride in the vertical position since my Cocker, la vera Primadonna stole the scene & seat like always))


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

And Voila Jerry!!! Another rescue boy. Our Fasulye ( the bean), our kukla ( marionette puppet),our überman ( the boy flies), our Nuri ( a türkish masculine name but in our case an abbreviation of ballet of Nureyev since he does not walk or jump , this guy makes cabrioles & jetées in the air like a ballet dancer). And of course, in Über he is always the copilot!!


----------

